# On board water tank automatic top up from Aquarol?



## Doughboy (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi there - I have a Swift Suntor 600s motorhome with a fixed onboard water tank. As I intend to use the motorhome at a fixed location for several days, I was wondering whether there are any aftermarket systems that will allow connection of a Aquarol to the tank and automatically top up my on board water supply when low?

I have seen that Aquarol offer a system for Caravanners with submersible pump and it even allows connection to mains water supply on serviced pitches, but was wondering if anyone has any experience of making their water supply more flexible.

What I would ideally need is 
1. Capability to connect to serviced pitch mains supply direct (how do you make the taps work without turning on teh motorhomes pump?
2. Capability to connect a aquarol to allow semi automatic top up of teh onboard tank (thus saving messing around with a jerry can or watering can

Any advice would be welcome

Please respond to [email protected]

Regards
Howard


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

you can not bypass the pump as it works from a micro switch on the taps 
you will also need to fit a extended pipe the grey tank 
chapter


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Howard

The cheapest but a bit more manual that you have suggested would be the following.

Purchase cheap submersible pump from Caravan/Motorhome Dealer.
A length of appropriate diameter pipe from pump to water filler point on van )(don't get me started on the merits of food grade pipe, normal hose is fine by me).

Extend the 12volt cable to a suitable length that will reach from the cab cigar lighter to aqua roll and water filler point. Attach cigar lighter type plug (buy a plug that is fused).

Bobs your uncle, all sorted. Just connect the 12v power and water pumping into your tank. 

Total spend - £15 - £20 depending what you have kicking around your leisure store, sorry garage.

Regards

Dick


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If however you are not mechanically or a DIY enthusiast, then it is off to a trusted dealer to have a truma water filler fitted.this kit comes with the hose and submersible pump and a permanent fitting in the side of the van. you drop the pump into the water and plug other end into the filler and it starts pumping, or you could have a switch inside the van to control in comfort.
Dont forget that fresh water tanks are vented so filler will not stop when tank is full.
As to the other idea, you cannot evade using the existing taps,from the fresh water tank.

cabby


----------



## rosina (Jun 14, 2007)

*Topping up Onboard Tank*

We only use CLs which often only have a single water point. This is the method we adopt, similar to that described by Dick1234.

Travel to the site with approx. 20% water fill. (Must allow for toilet stop en route and tea on arrival!!)
Fill onboard tank through garden hose at fill point before moving to pitch.
After about 3 days, empty Thetford at waste point and bring back full 5 gall. fresh water container. I simply use a standard plastic container for the water and a folding sack barrow for moving the containers about.
Then pump from the 5 gall. container straight into the onboard tank as required.
I always carry a reasonable length of garden hose as it is sometimes possible to fill from the water point direct into the onboard tank whilst on the pitch.
The pump cost me £12 from a caravan shop, and the water container I scrounged from a battery company (Held de-min. water).

Colin


----------



## Doughboy (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies about using a simple Whale type submersible pump , I had already thought about that , but was wondering if there is a more professional 'system' with float sensors and guages that could be professionally fitted?

Surely Motorhome manufacturers dont assume that everyone is going to unpitch their awning and clutter and move the whole vehicle simply to recharge the water tank.

How do owners of Caravans fitted with on board water tanks get around this problem?

It seems that what is needed is a flexible system that allows you to use the on board tank, or alternatively an external aqua roll type tank.

Checking the Aqua Rol web site it appears that they manufacture a new system which allow mains pressure into the aqua roll, and it has a ball cock type float, thus acting as a reservoir to the caravan system, is there a similar float sensor that can monitor the level in the motorhome tank, and automatically pump fill it from an externally conected water tank (aqua roll etc) provided it is connected. 

It doesnt seem that this is a too technical problem, but may not be available as a slick engineered consumer product yet?

Ive read about certain motorhomes with twin bypass valves non return valves and taps, to allow flexble control of water source, between external tank, on board tank and mains inlet, does anyone know who makes these systems, or are they 'engineered' by dealerships etc? What exactly are such systems called? and is there any online information regarding costs and suppliers?

Thanks for the help

Regards
Howard


----------

